# 1916 Hearsey Special /davis Sewing Machine



## Goldenindian (Jul 11, 2016)

My first good find of the summer! Hearsey Special 
There was a thread a while back that showed this bicycle in Kentucky. I talked to Bob, E-town Schwinn owner, for 6 months over the phone and I finally made the drive. Manufactured by the Davis Sewing machine company. The serial number is a "6" for 1916. The drop stand(which I know is not correct) and grips where the only things not on it when I got it. Otherwise all original. One of the coolest original paint Davis color combos I have ever seen.  Has Heavy duty fork and long 9in pull back crossbars. Tires are very unique with only two large buttons running down the tire, and I believe the tires say Hearsey as well,because Hearsey Willis had a tire company in Indy. I love the frame style,with the large 1in fenders. Enjoy the pics. Thanks and have a good one......... this will show up in Show me your Davis thread as well.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 11, 2016)

Ayuh, I'd say that's the best find of the summer so far.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 11, 2016)

Gonna ask the mods how I can give a post 10 LIKES!!!


----------



## catfish (Jul 11, 2016)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 11, 2016)

*So Beautiful !!*


----------



## geosbike (Jul 11, 2016)

Goldenindian said:


> My first good find of the summer! Hearsey Special
> There was a thread a while back that showed this bicycle in Kentucky. I talked to Bob, E-town Schwinn owner, for 6 months over the phone and I finally made the drive. Manufactured by the Davis Sewing machine company. The serial number is a "6" for 1916. The drop stand(which I know is not correct) and grips where the only things not on it when I got it. Otherwise all original. One of the coolest original paint Davis color combos I have ever seen.  Has Heavy duty fork and long 9in pull back crossbars. Tires are very unique with only two large buttons running down the tire, and I believe the tires say Hearsey as well,because Hearsey Willis had a tire company in Indy. I love the frame style,with the large 1in fenders. Enjoy the pics. Thanks and have a good one......... this will show up in Show me your Davis thread as well. View attachment 338834View attachment 338835View attachment 338837View attachment 338838View attachment 338839View attachment 338840



that is nice


----------



## barracuda (Jul 11, 2016)

Wonderful bike. Here's a shot of Hearsey's Bicycle Shop on Pennsylvania Street in Indianapolis, ca. 1896:


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 11, 2016)

View attachment 338937[/QUOTE]
ThanKs that's is very cool. I was hoping someone would have some more research on Hearsey Willis. I think me had something to do with Major Taylor???


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 11, 2016)

typing on my cell. Suck at it. Maybe not, thought It was something I had come acrossed in my research. Just want to say, thanks for all the nice words. Love the cabe.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 11, 2016)

Found it.


----------



## jkent (Jul 11, 2016)

Wow beautiful bike. I'm jealous.
And droooooling.
Jkent


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 11, 2016)

This is the thread on tire.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 11, 2016)

I love those colors!


----------



## barracuda (Jul 11, 2016)

Goldenindian said:


> View attachment 338965 Found it.




Lots of good information on Hearsey on the web. For example, since Major Taylor taught at Hearsey's riding school, here's an ad from the German language Indiana Tribune for that very school, which apparently was located in the shop on Pennsylvania St. I pictured above.





More information here:

http://blog.newspapers.library.in.gov/a-skirt-divided/


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 11, 2016)

Yeah I like that there's always a lot of history behind these regionally badged bikes. Cool. Thanks


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 11, 2016)

Catfish posted this the other day on the saddle. I does still have the stamps but the seat has seen better days. Thanks for sharing this.


----------

